
Should Data Science be taught from primary school? - MathsGenius
https://mathsgee.com/should-data-science-be-taught-from-primary-school/
======
aiscapehumanity
Def highschool, maybe middle school. Make fundamental statistics appear in
middle school so high school transitions into data science putting concepts
and methods to work.

